# Manning- Is he Retriever Mix?



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I would have to agree with you there. He is beautiful!


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

He has feathering like a golden retriever. I love the black on his face and ears. Does he have dew claws or webbed toes? They also have DNA tests that cost like $40 (I think) if you want a more definitive answer.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

What a beautiful and unique boy he is! Just lovely. Why not do a DNA test? I think alot of us would love to know as well. I especially love the butterfly wings on the fringes of his ears, something we love in Papillons.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

He looks a lot like my aunt's late dog Augie, who I believe was said by the shelter to be part golden retriever part german shepherd part something else because he was HUGE. But he had a golden temperament - sweet, loving, and a lover of life. Your Manning is a cutie pants!


----------



## eqwuus (Feb 5, 2012)

Never thought about a DNA test. I'll have to look into it!  About the Webbed toes, what is(How much?) defined as webbed, and what is defined as just normal skin between the toes? As for the Dewclaws, he has the normal ones that most dogs have, not the Double ones in the back.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

No expert here but I would say there definitely is a lot of golden--also sounds like he has a golden heart 

BTW--he's Manning is very handsome!


----------



## eqwuus (Feb 5, 2012)

jealous1 said:


> No expert here but I would say there definitely is a lot of golden--also sounds like he has a golden heart
> 
> BTW--he's Manning is very handsome!


Oh yes! Very Sweet, Very Smart, Loves to Cuddle and loves to please. Something I always liked about Goldens. Probably what drew me to him since I had worked with him at the Rescue for about a month before I just couldn't resist adopting him. Was definitely a calmer dog at home after he figured out he no longer had to be in a kennel all day.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

I tried to find a picture of the webbing (there are other breeds that have it too) but I can't seem to find one. He also may have a little bit of Leonberger in him.


----------



## eqwuus (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your help and WONDERFUL comments on my boy. I found a place that will test and Identify breeds present in Manning. I'll probably buy them within the next couple weeks for him and my other dog so I may know the breeds they are.


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

OH make sure you let us know. And do you have pictures of your other dog? We love pictures


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

How big is he? Tibbies are pretty small, so I doubt he has that in him. 

He's absolutely gorgeous. What a beautiful expression he has<:

I would bet on golden retriever, setter or spaniel, and some kind of shepherd.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Your guy is beutiful. We have a golden mix, Honey. Had 3 full goldens when we adopted her back in Dec. 2002, and it has never mattered one itoa if she was full golden.

Our vet (and i ) believe there is a tad of like greyhound or such in her with her very long slim legs, big round feet, slim muzzle. But whtever else is in there, it is the golden that comes thru and iI would say the same it is the same with your Manning.


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

He is beautiful, or I should say handsome 
Can't wait to find out what he's mixed with. Looks like golden and some type of shepherd to me, but you never know.

I think we need more pics, personally


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Very handsome boy!

We've had two DNA tests done by this company. Very thorough and spot on. Swab his cheek with the included swabs, seal and mail. 3 weeks later you get the results. $69.99:

Wisdom Panels - Insight


----------



## eqwuus (Feb 5, 2012)

*Girlie*

Oh, I love seeing all these pictures too.  Here is my other dog I adopted from my job as well. Only about 2 weeks ago. She definitely has lab in her. She had come into the Rescue pregnant and gave birth to 9 Beautiful puppies 23 October 2011. All have been adopted and she was a great mother. Then she had completely recuperated and was spayed and I couldn't help but give this Beautiful, sweet, and SUPER smart girl a home. She is almost 2 years old. Spent most of her first year as a Stray.

Girlie.















































I'll be testing her because whatever other breed in her is a huge Mystery! But she is so great and her and Manning love to play together


----------



## Bentley's Mom (May 19, 2011)

She has the sweetest face. I can't wait to find out the heritage of your furkids. Thank you for the pictures


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Hes a sweetie and yes, looks like a bit of golden in there!! Gorgeous! Welcome to the board!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Manning*

I think your Manning is gorgeous and I would say he Definitely HAS Golden Retriever in him!! Congratulations!!
Girlie is a beautiful girl!! What a doll!
Love the pic of Girlie and Manning romping!!
God Bless you for adopting two dogs!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Manning is a beautiful boy, definitely see Golden in him. 
Thank you for adopting him and Girlie, she's a doll too.


----------



## -Noor- (Feb 4, 2012)

His ears, the long hair on them, makes me think of the Kooiker Hound. I don't know, it's just a guess!


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

*eqwuus*

Awwww. I love your new girl. Wonderful story


----------



## mag&bays mom (Sep 25, 2010)

He is adorable whatever he is. I would say that he def has some Golden Retriever in him with the tail and the feathering and such.

Looking forward to see what the DNA test comes back as.

He reminds me of my parents dog...She is considered a German Shepherd/Chow mix, but who know what she is.


----------



## eqwuus (Feb 5, 2012)

*How Could you?!*



-Noor- said:


> His ears, the long hair on them, makes me think of the Kooiker Hound. I don't know, it's just a guess!


Already LOVED the way Manning looks and his fancy little ears and now you are showing me there IS a dog out there that aside from the color looks exactly like him?! How Could you?! I mean, now how can I resist looking this dog up and eventually finding one to adopt. You evil little being! Haha. -End Sarcasm-

But Really, the Kooiker is like, the perfect cross between the color I love so much on the Britney Spaniel, and the look I love so much on Manning. You Just introduced an all new obsession. Haha. -Runs off to research this dog-


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Karen519 said:


> I think your Manning is gorgeous and I would say he Definitely HAS Golden Retriever in him!! Congratulations!!
> Girlie is a beautiful girl!! What a doll!
> Love the pic of Girlie and Manning romping!!
> God Bless you for adopting two dogs!!


Could not have said it better myself ! I really like the Wisdom panel too.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

You have gorgeous dogs!! His body certainly looks golden retriever-ish! Your little lab x is adorable...reminds me of my brother's dog who is a lab x, too. Especially the one of her chasing Manning!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Manning is a good-looking boy!! Love his ears. Girlie is a cutie too!! So great of you to rescue. Look forward to results of DNA tests.


----------



## Dakotadog (Jan 2, 2012)

He looks like a golden! Just something about him! Maybe the feathering. Do you know how old he is? He certainly is cute!


----------



## eqwuus (Feb 5, 2012)

Dakotadog said:


> He looks like a golden! Just something about him! Maybe the feathering. Do you know how old he is? He certainly is cute!


Manning is about 2 1/2 and Girlie is about 2.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

What a cool looking dog! He is awesome. He looks like a golden who dipped his muzzle in black paint.


----------



## -Noor- (Feb 4, 2012)

eqwuus said:


> Already LOVED the way Manning looks and his fancy little ears and now you are showing me there IS a dog out there that aside from the color looks exactly like him?! How Could you?! I mean, now how can I resist looking this dog up and eventually finding one to adopt. You evil little being! Haha. -End Sarcasm-
> 
> But Really, the Kooiker is like, the perfect cross between the color I love so much on the Britney Spaniel, and the look I love so much on Manning. You Just introduced an all new obsession. Haha. -Runs off to research this dog-


Hahaha! I'm terribly sorry! I've known of the Kooikerhund for a while now, they're bred in Holland and our old neighbors used to have two of them!
They're awfully cute aren't they?! And very sweet and surprisingly small!


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow, what a handsome fellow. Love his face. Love his butt, too. When I cover his head, I can imagine I'm looking at a pic of my Pudden. She has a very similar butt. That's a beautiful butt. An awesome butt. Love the feathers.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

He is stunning. What a beautiful boy. Sure looks like he is part golden retriever.


----------

